# postérieur / derrière / fesses



## mekman99

Quel est le mot le plus décent à utiliser pour exprimer la partie du corps (de l'homme et de certains animaux) qui  comprend  son fondement?
Est-ce que c'est : le derrière, ou, le postérieur ?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## pointvirgule

Chez les animaux : _la croupe, l'arrière-train_.
Chez les humains : _le postérieur_. _Derrière _est considéré comme familier.


----------



## mekman99

En effet, dans le Grand Robert et le Larousse c'est le mot "postérieur" qui est familier" pas "derrière".


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah oui, tiens! C'est amusant que certains dictionnaires donnent _derrière _pour familier alors que pour d'autres, c'est _postérieur_ qui l'est!

Pour moi, aucun des deux termes ne l'est réellement aujourd'hui étant donné que les autres termes décrivant les fesses sont soit vieillis ou démodés, soit très familiers ou populaires, voire argotiques…


----------



## Nanon

Pour le Trésor, à l'article "derrière" : 





> derrière, subst. masc. [Chez certains mammifères et _fam._ chez l'homme]  Arrière-train, fessier.


À l'article "postérieur" : 





> Subst. masc., fam.  Fesses, derrière d'une personne.


Bigre ! Nul n'échappe à la familiarité. Les fesses seraient-elles frappées d'un tabou ? 

Plus sérieusement, pour ma part, je trouve qu'un "coup de pied au postérieur" est plus ironique qu'un "coup de pied au derrière", car le mot _postérieur _me paraît moins fréquent, et peut-être aussi (là, c'est entièrement subjectif) plus euphémique encore que _derrière_. Mais on peut ne pas être d'accord : les usages personnels, familiaux, régionaux diffèrent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Plus sérieusement, pour ma part, je trouve qu'un "coup de pied au postérieur" est plus ironique qu'un "coup de pied au derrière", car le mot _postérieur _me paraît moins fréquent, et peut-être aussi (là, c'est entièrement subjectif) plus euphémique encore que _derrière_.


Je suis assez d'accord que _postérieur_ est moins fréquent que _derrière_ et, partant, plus euphémique. Mais par contre, je ne pense pas que _postérieur_ soit plus ironique…


----------



## mystic33

Si ça peut vous être utile, à la gym la prof nous dit "contractez les fessiers" ou "la fesse droite ne doit pas bouger". Par contre elle n'emploierait jamais le mot "postérieur" ni même "derrière". Pour moi le mot "fesses" est assez neutre, "postérieur" et "derrière" sont plus humoristiques.


----------



## janpol

contractez les fessiers" sous entendu :"contractez les muscles fessiers"


----------



## luklamainfroide

Je trouve le mot "postérieur" plus élégant que le mot "derrière" pour exprimer la partie charnue.
"Derrière" est pour moi un mot tiède. Le genre de mot qu'on emploi quand on n'ose pas appeler un chat un chat.
Je vote donc pour "postérieur" ou "fesses" (au pluriel car, à moins de superbe, il y en a deux).
"Fesses" ne me semble pas indécent.
Encore faut-il adapter l'appellation de la chose à l'interlocuteur.


----------



## Nanon

Si l'on veut des euphémismes : "le bas du dos" ou "l'endroit où le dos perd son nom".
Pour d'autres termes élégants, voir la chanson de Brassens "Vénus callypige" ...


----------



## Ostaire

_"l'endroit où le dos perd son nom"_
J'adore !

N'oubliez pas _"séant"_.
Dans les expressions _"être sur son séant", "se dresser sur son séant"_, l'emploi de tout autre synonyme paraîtrait un brin trivial.

Et souvenez-vous de l'usage très fin qu'en a fait Balzac : le nom de la vicomtesse de Beauséant suscite le sourire sans pour autant paraître grivois.


----------



## luklamainfroide

C'est effectivement "séant" le plus élégant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Élégant peut-être, mais vieilli et donc impropre – sauf effet comique – à la langue de tous les jours…


----------



## luklamainfroide

Soit c'est un peu vieillot mais cela reste un régal de la bouche.


----------



## Ostaire

A voir la quantité de dérivés décents qu'il a donnée (reculer, acculer, culotte, culasse, cul-de-lampe, cul-de-sac etc.), le mot "cul" semble n'avoir pas toujours eu de connotations déshonnêtes.
[…]


----------



## Nanon

[…] A en croire cette note sur le _Dictionnaire des gros mots_ de Patricia Vigerie :


> Saviez-vous que putain date de 1121, con de 1195, bordel de 1200, et  que le mot cul, apparu vers 1179, n'est devenu vulgaire qu'à partir de  la seconde moitié du XVIIe siècle...


----------



## Ostaire

_"le mot cul, apparu vers 1179, n'est devenu vulgaire qu'à partir de la seconde moitié du XVIIe siècle..."_

— Très intéressant, ça explique bien des choses.


----------

